# Best netbook in india under 22K?



## manu somasekhar (Nov 14, 2010)

Best netbook in india under 22K?
Hi guys
I want to buy a netbook under 22k INR

My requirements are 
1.I want to do programming in IDEs like Netbeans,Visual studio
2. Watch movies which are not HD(700mb movies)
3. Maximum backup power
4. I dont care about windows(I like linux)
Please share your ideas with configurations


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2010)

Given the amount of resources that Netbeans and VS eat, I am seroiusly against using them on Atom and on a tiny screen. increase the budget to 25k and get a full size entry level laptop.


----------



## manu somasekhar (Nov 14, 2010)

So are there any good notebook below 25k?


----------



## giprabu (Nov 17, 2010)

manu somasekhar said:


> So are there any good notebook below 25k?



yep .. there are some..
check this


----------



## modder (Nov 19, 2010)

Eee PC 1015PN
Eee PC 1215N

arriving next week. 

search global ASUS website.


----------



## acewin (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL, I guess people do not even see what his requirements are.
OP I have never heard of Visual Studio running on linux. IDEs like netbeans are memory hog
in 22-24K range you would get samsung/lenovo laptops based on Dual core proccy which would perform very well and their battery life will also be good 3-4 hours


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll say go with Inspiron M101z. Wonderful laptop for a wonderful price 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/134663-inspiron-m101z.html
You can do all and more. You can watch HD movies, it has HDMI too. And has bluetooth 3.0


----------

